# MESA SHOW PIC'S



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Let's see the pic's. Behind the scene and day of show's.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Good topic


Lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Too dark to take pics....


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

One club member feel out the back of his truck when we got there possibly broken arm, wish I had a camera


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

IMG_20120330_195557.jpg (138.4 KB)


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> One club member feel out the back of his truck when we got there possibly broken arm, wish I had a camera


Poor guy... falling out of trucks is bad for la raza.....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> One club member feel out the back of his truck when we got there possibly broken arm, wish I had a camera


Damn hope the homies ok. Which one was is? josue,dewey,hector?


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> One club member feel out the back of his truck when we got there possibly broken arm, wish I had a camera


 daaaaamn somebadys gettin excited about da LRM show


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

A lot of bikes out here :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good show


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Good show


U should have come


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> U should have come


I have been to Arizona plenty of times.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Uniques is going to have a new pedal car out there


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good topic....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sugar rush in mesa


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Post more pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I will try to post up tonight. good show right now


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

If some sends tomy phone I'll post them


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More pics wednesday


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


>


That's a bad ass display..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hope nobody slip's and screw's chances up for this show happening again next year.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Great show good seeing alot of you guys out there, an meeting more of you guys as well... 
Congradulations to all the winners, everyone drive home safe....

@ passionate63... I pretty much think its set in stone for mesa for a while the mayor declared it in a letter they anounced durring awards tonight...


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

Guna post pikx later took some of a bomb rollin on the freeway


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

96tein said:


> Great show good seeing alot of you guys out there, an meeting more of you guys as well...
> Congradulations to all the winners, everyone drive home safe....
> 
> @ passionate63... I pretty much think its set in stone for mesa for a while the mayor declared it in a letter they anounced durring awards tonight...


That's good to hear, i want to be able to expereince this show next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_lowriderstylecarclub.com in the house!!!! :yes:

__Move in pic's!
Set up pic's! 
The show pic's!
And indoor pic's!

_



























_Of coarse our Line Up! _




























_More to come!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_lowriderstylecarclub.com Video Exclusive!!!! :drama:






_


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

David Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great topic


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _lowriderstylecarclub.com in the house!!!! :yes:
> 
> __Move in pic's!
> Set up pic's!
> ...


Nice Bikes..


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

any pics of bikes?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

David Cervantes said:


>


looking real good 'goodtimes' :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

finely home it was a good show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it was cool chillin whit chucky lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt edition took 1st place semi


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I was shittin a brick with these bikes on top. high wind storm on the way home thank god I made it home safe


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

GOOD pics LIL GT.......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Mesa show was good! Despite the lies they told us, like they where going to have 2 different classes for pedal cars and only had one. It upset a few people, but what do you do.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I was shittin a brick with these bikes on top. high wind storm on the way home thank god I made it home safe


Thats Crazy..Congrats on your Win..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics...Thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

looking good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Mesa show was good! Despite the lies they told us, like they where going to have 2 different classes for pedal cars and only had one. It upset a few people, but what do you do.


So only one class thats not koo post pics of ur pedal car on display bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

a blast from the past ........... smile now cry later was at the show


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics.Lots of Goodlooking Bikes.Thanks...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I was shittin a brick with these bikes on top. high wind storm on the way home thank god I made it home safe


:wow: good thing they got home safe:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> So only one class thats not koo post pics of ur pedal car on display bro


Yea bro only one class. I didn't really take any pics, there should be some that pop up in here.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Yea bro only one class. I didn't really take any pics, there should be some that pop up in here.


Who place in the pedal car class?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TOY STORY 1st, SKITTLES 2nd, VW 3rd


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> TOY STORY 1st, SKITTLES 2nd, VW 3rd


Congrats bro looking good


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> TOY STORY 1st, SKITTLES 2nd, VW 3rd


Felicidades compa looking good out there 

Do u have pics of the vw?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks, nah bro its the kandy tangerine one. He had a few upgrades to!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome pics guys, thanks for sharing


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Thanks, nah bro its the kandy tangerine one. He had a few upgrades to!


I wanted to make it to the show but was not ready mybe next time r u going to the LA show or vegas?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Vegas, I may just go to la. You guys going to the yuma show on april 21st?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Vegas, I may just go to la. You guys going to the yuma show on april 21st?


I dont think i will make it maybe toy story of burro and danny not me


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

will post pics of the vw schwinn lowrider later , first ever pedal car with fiberglass door panels and a blue tooth sound sytem and all hand made parts ,


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> I dont think i will make it maybe toy story of burro and danny not me


Nice! I may go out there with my homie that wants to take his car out there.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Any street trikes?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell yea.TTT


sittingonchrome602 said:


> will post pics of the vw schwinn lowrider later , first ever pedal car with fiberglass door panels and a blue tooth sound sytem and all hand made parts ,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Who got 3rd place 20 inch 2 wheel semi ???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

who took the top spots????


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Who took specialty awards?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Who took specialty awards?


hellboy took best painting and best display


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> who took the top spots????


man of steal took 1st best bike hellboy took 2nd best and 3rd i dont know


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Who got 3rd place 20 inch 2 wheel semi ???


i got 2nd in semi i thought u got 1st and 3rd


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> i got 2nd in semi i thought u got 1st and 3rd


Gt got 1st but the pirate didn't place. I wonder who got 3rd


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Who took street


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

What classes were there at the show?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> hellboy took best painting and best display


No disrespect but how did Hellboy bet dis display
















Or do pedel class dont get special awords? At dis show?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> hellboy took best painting and best display


No disrespect but how did Hellboy bet dis display
















Or do pedel class dont get special awords? At dis show?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Thats a badass display.... creative! Looks like best one in my opinion


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Congrats to everyone that won! Good show!!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

no disrespect takin from that bro, i have no idea how I got best display over jesses story's display... Only thing I could think of was they did not do displays for pedal cars or something.... I agree that display was bad ass.. It not only spun the car, but it rocked back an forth like it was taking off..


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

96tein said:


> no disrespect takin from that bro, i have no idea how I got best display over jesses story's display... Only thing I could think of was they did not do displays for pedal cars or something.... I agree that display was bad ass.. It not only spun the car, but it rocked back an forth like it was taking off..


Lol i dont now no more the more a want to now how the shows work the les i now lol ur bike is looking good bro r u going to socios show?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

he better go to the socios show the biggest show in cali


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> Lol i dont now no more the more a want to now how the shows work the les i now lol ur bike is looking good bro r u going to socios show?


Yup ill be there.. I gotta support the biggest show in northern cali, you gonna be out there or you holdin off for woodland...


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

96tein said:


> no disrespect takin from that bro, i have no idea how I got best display over jesses story's display... Only thing I could think of was they did not do displays for pedal cars or something.... I agree that display was bad ass.. It not only spun the car, but it rocked back an forth like it was taking off..


Thank you very much everyone on the nice comments for my boys car. It truly means Alot to me. I never want to disrespect anyone on here. I just built a pedal car... That got out of hand.. Lol .it's been a lot of fun and looking forward to meeting you all at future shows. Thanks shaggy for having my back brother. In this case it's out of everyone hands. Since pedal cars are being built to higher levels, it does need to be addressed. And hopefully we get some love too


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I well be there i want to bust out there if the pedal car is redy


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> Thank you very much everyone on the nice comments for my boys car. It truly means Alot to me. I never want to disrespect anyone on here. I just built a pedal car... That got out of hand.. Lol .it's been a lot of fun and looking forward to meeting you all at future shows. Thanks shaggy for having my back brother. In this case it's out of everyone hands. Since pedal cars are being built to higher levels, it does need to be addressed. And hopefully we get some love too


Who made ur display bro? Henry?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> I well be there i want to bust out there if the pedal car is redy


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

POISON 831 said:


> Who made ur display bro? Henry?


Yeah. Henrys customs


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> Yeah. Henrys customs


:thumbsup:


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

im not trying to hate but, im glad i got to see lunchmoney in-person before this happend


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> No disrespect but how did Hellboy bet dis display
> 
> 
> 
> ...


} y not ???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

idillon said:


> im not trying to hate but, im glad i got to see lunchmoney in-person before this happend
> View attachment 460121


I dont think it's done yet, i think tony just dident have time to paint the frame up, Come vegas it will probly be green and gold ,striped,leafed and muraled out.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> I dont think it's done yet, i think tony just dident have time to paint the frame up, Come vegas it will probly be green and gold ,striped,leafed and muraled out.


Its not done... he just needed to qualify it...


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

*door panels*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Its not done... he just needed to qualify it...


Wat ever happen to that 2 wheel radical he was building


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

*pics*


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

some one forgot the seat


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

2nd place, badd ass Singh board and skittles was looking hard


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

outstanding display


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> No disrespect but how did Hellboy bet dis display
> 
> 
> 
> ...


outstanding display


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

idillon said:


> im not trying to hate but, im glad i got to see lunchmoney in-person before this happend
> View attachment 460121


He is far from finished, thats just base coat not even painted, and im sure the back section is getting changed around as well..
He qualified for vegas an took best trike at this show as is so imagine when its completly finished. Ima say he pulls t.o.t.y. Again. Just my opinion, thats unless someone comes with a trike harder


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> View attachment 460170


Chucky Paint WorkZ


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat ever happen to that 2 wheel radical he was building


Paz bros soon to take over project....


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

forgot to give credit to kerr west for the show quailty chrome and gold .


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

idillon said:


> im not trying to hate but, im glad i got to see lunchmoney in-person before this happend
> View attachment 460121


Before what hapened? Before I busted out with another radical frame? Why is it people were all cool with Lindville and **** when they busted out with raw or silver base painted frames to qualify but people complain when I do it? There's no difference. There was just no time to finish the paint but I had to qualify it and I did. Best Trike, 1st place 20" Rad trike, and Best Upholstery. Now I have 6 full months to get it painted by Chucky Paint Workz.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Clown Confusion said:


> man of steal took 1st best bike hellboy took 2nd best and 3rd i dont know


Quit Clownin you know I took 3rd Best of Show with the new Pirate bike as well as Best Murals.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

TonyO said:


> Before what hapened? Before I busted out with another radical frame? Why is it people were all cool with Lindville and **** when they busted out with raw or silver base painted frames to qualify but people complain when I do it? There's no difference. There was just no time to finish the paint but I had to qualify it and I did. Best Trike, 1st place 20" Rad trike, and Best Upholstery. Now I have 6 full months to get it painted by Chucky Paint Workz.


Take it for what it's worth but, I dig the design of the new frame overall a hell of alot better than the previous one. congrats on your win and good luck with the redo of lunch money.

BTW it's Linville, lmao you should know, didn't you have to write him a check for l.m's wheels and other parts (just bustin balls)


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Quit Clownin you know I took 3rd Best of Show with the new Pirate bike as well as Best Murals.


lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Before what hapened? Before I busted out with another radical frame? Why is it people were all cool with Lindville and **** when they busted out with raw or silver base painted frames to qualify but people complain when I do it? There's no difference. There was just no time to finish the paint but I had to qualify it and I did. Best Trike, 1st place 20" Rad trike, and Best Upholstery. Now I have 6 full months to get it painted by Chucky Paint Workz.


I ain't painting shit....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol not cool chunky i mean chucky


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Take it for what it's worth but, I dig the design of the new frame overall a hell of alot better than the previous one. congrats on your win and good luck with the redo of lunch money.
> 
> BTW it's Linville, lmao you should know, didn't you have to write him a check for l.m's wheels and other parts (just bustin balls)


Yes sir and I gave him full credit for his help on LM. He did the wheels, disc brakes, crank, and grips. At the time there was no way I could get them done myself through TNT so I had to outsource. Now I'll be outsourcing through Paz brothers most likely to help me finish Bankroll. Prob won't bust out this year but hopefully you'll see it next year sometime.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> View attachment 460166


This pedal car is badass man. Out of curiosity who did the engraving?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> No disrespect but how did Hellboy bet dis display
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

TonyO said:


> Yes sir and I gave him full credit for his help on LM. He did the wheels, disc brakes, crank, and grips. At the time there was no way I could get them done myself through TNT so I had to outsource. Now I'll be outsourcing through Paz brothers most likely to help me finish Bankroll. Prob won't bust out this year but hopefully you'll see it next year sometime.


cool cool, looking forward to its facelift.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


>


Damn. Whoever painted this got down.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Damn. Whoever painted this got down.


Justin. Showtime Kustoms did the paint! They did the fab work also. It's my Grand daughters Pedal Car!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Justin. Showtime Kustoms did the paint! They did the fab work also. It's my Grand daughters Pedal Car!


Thats badass Mr. Luna, I bet your grand daughter loves it. Wheres Showtime Kustoms?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> a blast from the past ........... smile now cry later was at the show


wOW does Patrick still own it...this bike is bad...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> wOW does Patrick still own it...this bike is bad...


yup


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


>


This is a baller status pedal car with all the engraving and plating, badass how the seat buttons look like skittles too.


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> wOW does Patrick still own it...this bike is bad...[/QUOTE
> yeah Patrick still owns it he lives in Arizona and his dad in Silver City ,NM and they run the ESTILO plaque EL PASO,TX chapter.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

regalicious said:


> oneofakind said:
> 
> 
> > wOW does Patrick still own it...this bike is bad...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Clown Confusion said:


>


Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hernan said:


> Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


Them strollers were off the chain. Dope as Fawk! Great job on these!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

idillon said:


> im not trying to hate but, im glad i got to see lunchmoney in-person before this happend
> View attachment 460121


hmmmmmmmmm..........:scrutinize:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sebastian paz engraved it and made the parts, Chucky painted it ,E.T stripped it , kerr west platting, and I made the door panels


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> a blast from the past ........... smile now cry later was at the show



:thumbsup: Good to see this bike still looking good!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

It was a great show, it being at night was definitely different, kind of put a damper on some of the outdoor vehicles without electricity but overall it went off well. This was definitely a competition for the pedal cars this time. Toy Story's display was bad ass. Skittles car was definitely on point with the multicolor display board, paint, and display, SittingonChrome's pedal car was looking tight with the Paz brother's touch to it. Congrats to all winners. Now I can take a 6 month vacation till Vegas.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah tony there is no resting between shows you an I both know that lol... Anyone know if they set a date foe the denver show yet.?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

96tein said:


> Ah tony there is no resting between shows you an I both know that lol... Anyone know if they set a date foe the denver show yet.?


havent heard a for sure date yet but for as long as i can remember its always been the 1st or 2nd week of july


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> Sebastian paz engraved it and made the parts, Chucky painted it ,E.T stripped it , kerr west platting, and I made the door panels
> View attachment 460752


cant tell on my phone are those speakers in the door panals if so what kind and how did you power it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TonyO said:


> It was a great show, it being at night was definitely different, kind of put a damper on some of the outdoor vehicles without electricity but overall it went off well. This was definitely a competition for the pedal cars this time. Toy Story's display was bad ass. Skittles car was definitely on point with the multicolor display board, paint, and display, SittingonChrome's pedal car was looking tight with the Paz brother's touch to it. Congrats to all winners. Now I can take a 6 month vacation till Vegas.


 Thanks tony, we strived our best to look good out there in mesa! I may have to team up with you and chucky for some custom parts! Next stop for us is vegas as well!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo lowrder familia.... :wave:

__Well we got the "Lowrider Magazine Mesa Az Super Show" Video's & Pic's up on our website! :thumbsup:

Here's your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

For now....
Our newest video of the show! Hoppers! Shout outs! Lowriders!!!!!!!:drama:














_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Bikes..


SOME VERY SPECIAL PICS OF BIKES ARE COMING HOMIE....


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

orangecrush719 said:


> havent heard a for sure date yet but for as long as i can remember its always been the 1st or 2nd week of july


Damn, thought I heard it would be around September. Well, still want to hit it up so we'll see.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I doubt september cause last week of september is woodland ca. The following weekend is Vegas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good show


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOW THEY SHOWED DURIN THE DAY....








AN HOW THEY GLEAMED AT NIGHT:nicoderm:.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

orangecrush719 said:


> cant tell on my phone are those speakers in the door panals if so what kind and how did you power it


Yes those are speakers and he used his phone to make them play music which was cool... a lot of badass pedalcars out there...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> SOME VERY SPECIAL PICS OF BIKES ARE COMING HOMIE....


Cool....


----------

